# Variable Smoothing



## natehansen66 (Feb 20, 2011)

How does it work? I've only played with it briefly, but it looks like 1/24 octave at lf to 1/6 or 1/3 octave at hf.....


----------



## 3ll3d00d (Jun 6, 2006)

see http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-beta-release-asio-support-13.html#post957161


----------



## natehansen66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks - I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Details are in the Graph menu help: _Variable smoothing applies no smoothing below 100 Hz, 1/3 octave above 10 kHz and varies between 1/48 and 1/3 octave from 100 Hz to 10 kHz._

At 1 kHz the smoothing is 1/6 octave.


----------



## natehansen66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok cool, thanks John


----------

